# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dan prava djeteta u Splitu - 20., 21. i 22. 11.2012.

## zrinka

DAN PRAVA DJETETA U Splitsko-dalmatinskoj županiji


20.11.2012.
utorak - 18 sati
Besplatno predavanje
"Jezično-govorna odstupanja u predškolskom periodu
Kako poticati jezično-govorni razvoj i komunikaciju?"
Predavačica: prof. logopedije Marina Parčina
Mjesto: Gradska knjižnica Marka Marulića, Ulica slobode 2


21.11.2012.
srijeda - 18 sati
Besplatno predavanje
"Pedagogija Marije Montessori i suvremeno društvo"
Predavačica: Divna Škaričić, Udruga Montessori pedagogije Split
Mjesto: Gradska knjižnica Marka Marulića, Ulica slobode 2


22.11.2012.
četvrtak - 18 sati
Besplatno predavanje
"Poremećaji prehrane u dječjoj dobi"
Kako pomoći djeci da zdravo odrastaju
Prim.dr.sc. Irena Bralić, spec.pedijatrije
autorica i stručna urednica knjige "Kako zdravo odrastati"
Mjesto: Gradska knjižnica Marka Marulića, Ulica slobode 2
_________________

----------


## Storma

podizem i ovaj

----------

